

Ask HN: What are the best startups working on text analysis? - JazCE

I'm wondering which startups are working on text analysis and indexing and what kinda products they are producing from this.
======
ohashi
My goal is to build a review site from analyzing social media text, I started
with the web hosting industry. You can take a look at the results here:
<http://reviewsignal.com>

------
cl42
<http://theysay.io/> \-- These are Oxford-based researchers with a pretty
thorough text-mining API. Less about indexing and more about text analysis.

------
bjoerns
not sure if they are the best, but I've read about blinkist a while back
(<http://www.blinkist.com/en/>). apparently their app uses some smart nlp
magic to give people summaries of non-fictional texts/books.

